# Translegends (Retuuuurns~!)



## Zora of Termina (Jun 29, 2008)

*You MAY NOT join this unless your username happens to be or once was, in this order: Dragon_night, Flareth, Meririn, shadow_lugia or Zephyrous Castform or however it's spelled. This is due to the fact that we are starting this up from where we left off.*
The plot, for those who forgot:
_
“Legendaries._

_Theorized to be the most powerful Pokemon in existence, very few alive today have ever seen them. Among other things, they have transformed into humans, or developed skills of invisibility to avoid being seen by mortals. But no one knew the other abilities they had to disguise themselves._

_1. Possession. Yes, the ability to take over the physical body of another. I suspect that this ability has gone unused for hundreds of years now. The last reported case was that of a Romanian lord in 1664, who had been possessed by Darkrai and induced nightmares into his servants for no reason other than that he could. No such case has been reported since._

_2. I also suspect that the Legendaries have more recently adapted a sort of Rotom-like ability that would allow them to enter electrical appliances without anyone ever knowing. Once inside, if it were something on a television or computer screen, the could simply possess one of the characters on-screen. This poses the problem of the separate universes which the characters reside in and how they would be affected. Further research is needed on the matter._​_Professor P. H. Gallaher”_​_
The hand that held the notes lowered it, and the firm, aged face of the man reading it creased with thought. Perhaps this was where the other Legendaries had gone, into the other universes he had created? He had certainly inspired the humans to create “cartoons” and “video games” out of these universes as ways for them to see these places, but would the humans notice? A quick see into one of the worlds revealed a possessed one destroying everything in sight. Great. His underlings, the lords and lordesses of the elements, were attempting to rip all of his creation apart. And what had possessed them to do this, anyway? Certainly nothing that he had created.

“The chosen few will be sent… What is this…?”

As the man rose from his seat, his body changed completely. As he appeared to double over, his neck and the back of his head elongated. His eyes turned a bright green, and his hands and feet morphed into graceful hooves. Around his middle there formed a wheel-like protrusion that then turned a bright yellow.

At a roar from the Arceus, A swirling portal appeared to rip open from nothing, as if space had been torn where it had formed. He leaped through, praying to himself (literally) that it was not too late. After all, even for one considered a god Pokemon, his powers were limited without the other legends. Perhaps he had given them too much power at their creation…
_

You are one of the humans chosen by Arceus to locate the other legends, sprawled out amongst the many universes that were the basis of the shows and video games that you and I enjoy (or maybe not, depends on your opinion) today. You will be battling them each individually in the universes they chose to run to. Who knows what has caused them to do this… That’s what you were sent to find out!

This is rated PG-13 for blood, violence and possible strong language. Do not join if you’re uncomfortable with these sorts of things.

Rules:
1) No godmodding (i.e. the use of another’s character without their permission to make things go your way.)
2) No uubering your character (No making your character invincible or overpowered. You know what I mean.)
3) Nothing else that would be considered rude/rule breaking in any given RP.
4) Romantic relationships are allowed, but try not to be too…X-rated if you choose to have one.
5) There is a minimum of two sentences per post. Surely people can manage that, hm?

FORM--
Name: 
Age: 
Gender:
Appearance: (Be descriptive. Like, more than two sentences on what they look like.)
Pokemon: (self explanatory. Obviously no Legendaries, but other than that anything. Be sure to include nicknames and genders if they have them, for proper pronoun use.)

Now my own form:

Name: Destiny
Gender: Female
Age: 15
Appearance: She appears short, only being about 5’1” in actual height. She doesn’t like it when you mention this. Her eyes are golden, turning to a brighter amber near the pupil. her hair is dark brown with blue and purple highlights going downward throughout it. She wears a black jacket over a violet undershirt, and regular blue jeans. Her shoes are nothing special, just plain and white. She has a tan to her, and there is a small heart-shaped scar near the base of her shoulder.
Pokemon: Charizard (Ember, M); Vaporeon (Mikau, M); Cherrim (Flora, F); Kirlia (Folly , M); Marowak (Hankotsu, F) 


*Please attempt to cache your form, or copypaste it if you have it saved.
*


----------



## Meririn (Jun 29, 2008)

Name: Runako
Age: 17
Gender: Male
Appearance: He is extremely tall at 6'3 and has black hair that droops to his shoulders. His nose is long and pointed and his face is usually dour. His jaw is small, but his chin is wide. He is of average weight. His eyes are green and almond-shaped; they are the most attractive feature on his face. His cheekbones are high, and his tiny mouth naturally seems to frown.
Pokemon: 
Absol - M - Ragnar, but usually just called Rag because of his shaggy mane.
Gardevoir - M - Phineas
Venomoth - F - Kioko
Flygon - M - Calistrato
Medicham - M - Jedrek


----------



## Dragon_night (Jun 29, 2008)

Name: Stephan
Age: 14
Gender: Male
Appearance: Tall and slim, with long legs and arms. He has short black hair that's incredibly scruffy and never going past his ears. His eyes are blue, and his face looks like he hadn't ate in days. He had a white T-Shirt and blue jeans on.
Pokemon: Ditto (prefers to be 'male'):Iggy, Shedninja (female): Max, Brelloom (female): Angle

Hehe, not sure if this is right, but for the most part it is. 

Oh ya, for those who forgot what was happening recently, just type in Translegends in google and click on cache for page 11(near the Similar pages thing) then that's pretty much where we left off.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jun 29, 2008)

*hears audience cheering in the background*

Name: Thorn
Age: 11
Gender: Female
Appearance: Thorn has bright red, almost orange, hair, that extends down to her shoulder blades, along with tons of freckles all over her body. She has a barely noticable scar on her left knee, that serves no purpose, nor does the very small, circular one on the back of her left hand, which is about twice as big as this period. Her eyes are hazel, and she, being at the age that she is, has plenty of zits scattered around her forehead at the time, and one on her chin. She has a bunion on her right foot, and has a birthmark on her right thigh that is always hidden by her pants, that she has now decided looks more like South Carolina than West Virginia.
Pokemon:
Blade  M
Rescuer  M
Ghost  (shiny) F
Stick  F
Armageddon  M
Mind  M


----------



## Zeph (Jun 29, 2008)

Name: Alister Lámphi
Gender: Male
Age: 18
Appearance: He is from Greece (Or the Pokémon World equivalent of it) so has tanned skin and dark hair which reaches his shoulders. He has deep green eyes and a thin scar, starting just to the right of his left eye and going up to his forehead, arching over his other eye. He is currently wearing a plain white T-shirt with a blue and white checkered jacket along with long black 'shorts'.
Pokémon: Zeús (Male Electabuzz), Athiná (Female Alakazam), Hartemis (Female Weavile), Aphrodíti (Female Ninetales), Poseidon (Male Dewgong), Ermís (Male Skarmory)

Yes, i know the names have changed slightly. that's because I recently found out that what I thought were the real Greek names for the ancient Gods were wrong. The ones I have now are correct. I think.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Jun 29, 2008)

All accepted. We need only wait for Flareth, and she said she was coming back today, so it'll be soon.


----------



## Flareth (Jun 30, 2008)

I'm here! You know my character. Can you remember the name? -headdesk- I can't.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Jun 30, 2008)

CACHE IT FLARETH.

Also plz check my PMs at TRS plz.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jun 30, 2008)

Your name was Meg.

Check PMs and TRS? What?


----------



## Flareth (Jun 30, 2008)

Trs=TRsrockin forums

Ok...I was Meg. Can you dig it up for me?


----------



## Zora of Termina (Jun 30, 2008)

I can try. ;)

I was telling her to check her PMs there because of certain important events I messaged her about.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jul 7, 2008)

A reasonable bump. I don't want this to die. And I have something.

How will we remember the Master List or whatever, anyway?


----------



## Meririn (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm not sure. I have the ones I was supposed to do written down.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Jul 7, 2008)

Don't worry. I have everything saved onto my computer. Now let me just go cache Flareth's profile if it's still there and send it to her and we should be able to start by tomorrow afternoon.


----------

